
Basilisk II: An Open-Source 68k Macintosh Emulator - bane
http://basilisk.cebix.net/
======
i336_
Thought I'd mention this: BasiliskII (OS 6 - OS 8.5) and SheepShaver (OS 9)
are both open source, need a UI redesign rather badly, are nontrivial to
compile on FreeBSD, and could do with quite a bit of cleanup.

I've been meaning to look at it myself for quite a while, but it's at the
bottom of a very long list. (Incidentally, if anyone's interested in poking it
as a team project sometime, my email's in my profile.)

------
0x4a42
I never realised Basilisk is open source. Anyway it's a great emulator, and
the Mac 68k has the best version of Prince Of Persia. :)

~~~
i336_
There's also SheepShaver, for OS 9. Similarly open source, looks pretty much
identical actually.

